# best viz character



## kakuma (Sep 28, 2005)

of the old ones

may take me a while to remember 10 and i may throw some new ones in or forget old ones, it just seems like a good idea right now....


----------



## passenger (Sep 28, 2005)

lamb brine what ever its called


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2005)

Mickey and his Monkey Spunk Moped.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2005)

Topless Skateboard Nun.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 28, 2005)

sid the sexist for me....so many crap chat up lines, it was proper genius in them days.....

but finbarr saunders as well


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2005)

Surely it has to be Roger Mellie.

The greatest broadcasting legend of our time or any time.

And allegedly modelled on a real person, or so I've heard.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 28, 2005)

oi! wheres Mr Logic?!

 

Mr Logic for me......

reminds me of a couple of urban posters as it happens


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2005)

paul whicker, tall vicar

or

raffles, the gentleman thug


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 28, 2005)

and that old granny man she was classic, always thought her family were nicking her money and trying to kill her

oh and 8 Ace, 8 Ace is brilliant....


oh yeh and modern parents, tarquin and what was the other name and millie tant

lol more i think about it the more urban poster simlarities there are!


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Love Roger Mellie. But also, Millie Tant, Sid the Sexist, Biffa Bacon, Fat slags, Modern Parents, Eight Ace...

And sometimes I thought the readers' letters were the funniest thing about it!

Very very funny.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 28, 2005)

if anyone can be arsed to pm a mod to add their missing characters feel free....

postman plod as well


----------



## kakuma (Sep 28, 2005)

and fucking vern!!!!!!

"you set me up you slaaaag
i ain't going back to chokey...."


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> if anyone can be arsed to pm a mod to add their missing characters feel free....
> 
> postman plod as well



I was going to moan you'd left some out.  Brilliant poll, can't vote though coz I like 'em all.


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 28, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> and fucking vern!!!!!!
> 
> "you set me up you slaaaag
> i ain't going back to chokey...."



 

and farmer giles!

fuck me Viz was good.....  

genius in fact.


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> and fucking vern!!!!!!
> 
> "you set me up you slaaaag
> i ain't going back to chokey...."



Fuck yes


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't forget Cockney Wankah!


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Major Tom (Sep 28, 2005)

This poll's shit - there's no 'other' option


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 28, 2005)

...theres a guy at our work with the nickname Victorian Dad - anyone got any pictures from Viz I can wind my colleague up with....


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2005)

Raffles the Gentleman Thug!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

pathetic sharks


----------



## kakuma (Sep 28, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pathetic sharks




hehe, forgot about them, with their life ring.....


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 28, 2005)

Pathetic Sharks "ooh can we have an ice cream?"  

or maybe Terry Fuckwit (no relation)

"Yay! I'm driving a tank into Iraq!"
"Terry, get out of my deep fat fryer, you fuckwit."

[several issues later]

"Yay! I finally got a job in a fish and chip shop!"
"Private Fuckwit! Why is the tank full of hot oil and banana fritters?"


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2005)

8Ace every time 

It's the f-f-f-fuckin bairn's b-birthday. Gi'us a couple 'f quid f'g'down the shops 'n g-g-et some't for'n.

8 Ace Ta.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2005)

I dont suppose this is the place to vote for the very shortlived Thieving Gypsy Bastards!

So Roger Mellie gets my vote then!


ps.Why is this just in the Northern Forum?this is an issue of national importance!!!


----------



## ziconess (Sep 28, 2005)

Billy the fish was bestest


----------



## John Quays (Sep 28, 2005)

I like Sid the Sexist and Terry Fuckwit the best, though Jack Black and his dog Silver can be very very funny too

What's not to like though? I'd put them in charge of the country tomorrow, those brothers, whose name I've forgotten.

What write it.


----------



## peppery (Sep 28, 2005)

where's fucking 8 ace!!!!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 28, 2005)

Billy the Fish


----------



## kakuma (Sep 29, 2005)

i used to hate billy the fish.....


----------



## fanta (Sep 29, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 8Ace every time
> 
> It's the f-f-f-fuckin bairn's b-birthday. Gi'us a couple 'f quid f'g'down the shops 'n g-g-et some't for'n.
> 
> 8 Ace Ta.



8 Ace was tragically, painfully funny.


----------



## John Quays (Sep 29, 2005)

fanta said:
			
		

> 8 Ace was tragically, painfully funny.




'was'? 'was'? Has Viz packed up?


----------



## knopf (Sep 29, 2005)

Another vote for Terry Fuckwit ("Fuck me! I haven't got the brains I was born with!")

Second choice would be Spoilt Bastard -- or is he too recent?


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2005)

of the regular characters, probably 8 ace - i think the drunken bakers is my current favourite though. plus anything else that artist does - scat of the antartic & driving mr david both made me shit myself laughing.

honorable mention for 'harold and fred - they make ladies dead', a cracking one off from a few years ago, featuring neighbours harold shipman & fred west competing in a beano style over who gets to kill the new lady neighbour - who turns out to be ed gein in a skin suit. doh!


----------



## Ed-wood (Sep 29, 2005)

Mig of the midges was funny in the last viz i bought and Modern Partents were ace.
As was the piss taking of that long distance runner, is it yates or bates   with a porta loo to make, sponsered by her.


----------



## hotshot66 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Bestest Viz Character*

RUDE KID "GO PISS UP A ROPE YOU OLD BAG"       GETS A FIVE GRIN RATING!


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 29, 2005)

what no jack black?

'so thats the mystery solved, now lets all get back to aunty megs brothel for a slap up fuck! except for you jack, youll have to wait until youre 16! HA HA HA.'

though the readers letters and the top tips are the best.

my favourites-

Racists. Convince people you are not racist by saying 'im not a racist but...' before saying something racist.

Old ladies. When you say 'it goes without saying...' stop right there, because obviously what you are about to say goes without saying.

People. Fool others into thinking you have just eaten an apple by rubbing your stomach and saying 'mmm...that was a great apple.'


----------



## kakuma (Sep 30, 2005)

should have had rude kid

"what do you want for christmas dear?

fuck christmas"

i thought it was hilarious

i just wanted the really old ones.....

anyone remember 'baby fox'?
"oooh look a cute little baby fox, what are you going to do with it?

fuck it then eat it!"


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 30, 2005)

Jellyhead





> Born with Lime jelly in place of a brain, Jellyhead was completely useless







If only jellyhead could get to the phone.............


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 30, 2005)

I like Biffa Bacon me, Roger Mellie's a close second though


----------



## MysteryGuest (Sep 30, 2005)

Mrs Brady Old Lady has superb dialogue & artwork imo.  That's what we're gonna be like when we get old!  

The "franklin mint" ads are dead funny too.  "Elvis Presley Dambusters Dinner Plate Clock of Tutankhamun"

I got chatting to a guy from Newcastle once at the Drome (SE1) and he said that 8 Ace is based on a real person.

My favourite Rude Kid was "Would you like to go the park dear?"  "Let's fuck a coppa!"


----------



## fanta (Sep 30, 2005)

A reader's letter from recent issue:

*MY FINANCE*  is an avid Viz reader. We are supposed to be getting married next Tuesday, but unfortunately I can't make it to the wedding. Could you please print this letter so he is aware of this?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2005)

grogwilton said:
			
		

> Racists. Convince people you are not racist by saying 'im not a racist but...' before saying something racist.
> 
> Old ladies. When you say 'it goes without saying...' stop right there, because obviously what you are about to say goes without saying.
> 
> People. Fool others into thinking you have just eaten an apple by rubbing your stomach and saying 'mmm...that was a great apple.'



 

Convince your neighbours you have had a house fire by blackening your windows with boot polish and throwing your mattresses out onto the front lawn.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2005)

Stuff about Viz here.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 30, 2005)

black bag

"i'm off ta london tae seek me fortune as a tramp..."

he pissed himself only one time then black bag came to see him....


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 30, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i used to hate billy the fish.....



I didn't even used to bother reading it.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 30, 2005)

I wasn't aware there was a character called 'grassy knollington'


----------



## Firky (Sep 30, 2005)

there was a kid at college we called black bag on account he was a goth haha.

any way.... biffa and syd the sexist, because they're both not far removed from people you do see in the toon.  finbar saunders, fnarfnar arfarf is piss funny.


----------



## Firky (Sep 30, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> The "franklin mint" ads are dead funny too.  "Elvis Presley Dambusters Dinner Plate Clock of Tutankhamun"



Bostal Boy and Baby Hitler "with a cheeky genocide grin" PML


----------



## Firky (Sep 30, 2005)

viz was the biggest selling publication in the world for about three or four weeks.

the doctor strips were quite good, as were the two dogs that hte owner couldn't look after

"charles, where's the dogs?"
"they're ate each other, darling"
PML


----------



## longdog (Oct 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> ....Baby Hitler "with a cheeky genocide grin" PML



I have that framed on my toilet wall.

"Your back was turned for only a minute but that's all the time little Hitler needed to _goebbel_ up those chocolates"


----------



## Mr Jolly (Oct 3, 2005)

Another vote for Rude Kid. One of them (in think the fuck christmas one) had me in stitches for ages.

Oh, and one for the older Viz readers..

The Brown Bottle

The Joy of Sexism book is also brilliant


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2005)

What no 'Rude kid'  
or Black Bag the faithful border bin liner


----------

